# CRC/CBC 312.1.1



## Mateo001 (Jan 17, 2021)

Please render your opinion if this raised concrete balcony is compliant with 2016 CRC and CBC 312.1.1.

312.1.1: 
Guards shall be provided for those portions of open-sided walking surfaces, including stairs, ramps and landings, that are located more than 30 inches measured vertically to the floor or grade below at any point within 36 inches horizontally to edge of open side.

312.1.2:
Required guards at open-sided walking surfaces, including stairs, balconies or landings, shall be not less than 42 inches in height as measured vertically above adjacent walking surface or the line connecting the nosings.


Raised concrete balcony 







-18” tall boundary wall on balcony. 
-51” from top of boundary wall to top of planter box.
-70” from top of boundary wall to concrete driveway and to bottom of empty planter.
-Planter box width 30” from edge of open side


----------



## cda (Jan 17, 2021)

It is outside


----------



## Mateo001 (Jan 17, 2021)

cda said:


> It is outside


coda: Do you mean it is not compliant? If so, why?


----------



## cda (Jan 17, 2021)

Outside the building, code may not apply?


----------



## TheCommish (Jan 18, 2021)

you are mixing  the commercial code and the 1 & 2 family code,  
You are under  the 1 & 2 family code your guard needs to be 36 inches tall and depending on the edition  you are under the hight above the fixed seats changes s


----------



## Mateo001 (Jan 18, 2021)

TheCommish said:


> you are mixing  the commercial code and the 1 & 2 family code,
> You are under  the 1 & 2 family code your guard needs to be 36 inches tall and depending on the edition  you are under the hight above the fixed seats changes


Commish: Yes, you’re right, this is single family residential so CRC would apply. I only placed IRC diagram for reference of code intent. The height requirement for guardrail for CRC would be 42”. My question to everyone is, please tell me if it is compliant with CRC and if so/not explain.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 18, 2021)

Guards shall be provided in accordance with Sections R312.1.1 through R312.1.4.
*2019 CRC R312.1.1 Where Required*
Guards shall be provided for those portions of open-sided walking surfaces, including stairs, ramps and landings, that are located more than 30 inches (762 mm) measured vertically to the floor or grade below at any point within 36 inches (914 mm) horizontally to the edge of the open side. Insect screening shall not be considered as a guard.
*2019 CRC R312.1.2 Height*
Required guards at open-sided walking surfaces, including stairs, porches, balconies or landings, shall be not less than 42 inches (1067 mm) in height as measured vertically above the adjacent walking surface or the line connecting the nosings.

*No your proposal does not meet the code, without additional rails or other barrier.



*


----------



## Mateo001 (Jan 18, 2021)

mark handler said:


> Guards shall be provided in accordance with Sections R312.1.1 through R312.1.4.
> *2019 CRC R312.1.1 Where Required*
> Guards shall be provided for those portions of open-sided walking surfaces, including stairs, ramps and landings, that are located more than 30 inches (762 mm) measured vertically to the floor or grade below at any point within 36 inches (914 mm) horizontally to the edge of the open side. Insect screening shall not be considered as a guard.
> *2019 CRC R312.1.2 Height*
> ...


Thank you, Mark Handler. I appreciate your input.


----------



## TheCommish (Jan 18, 2021)

Mark,  is this the Canadian code, or California, that will screw me up


----------



## Mateo001 (Jan 18, 2021)

TheCommish said:


> Mark,  is this the Canadian code, or California, that will screw me up


Commish: Sorry, this is the California Residential code. Wording of code identical to that in the California Building Code.


----------



## TheCommish (Jan 19, 2021)

So it thought Massachusetts was special with its odd modification to the  model codes


----------



## mark handler (Jan 19, 2021)

Comish
I cited the California Codes
California  has you beat for the odd  and unique modifications to the model codes.


----------

